# What really is Installous?



## bigal1542

So I have been looking up Installous on the websites and stuff for the iPhone 3.0 stuff and am a bit confused. If anyone could help me with what it really does that would be awesome. Thanks! (Not the super tech language, that's why I am asking...all I found on the internet was crazy stuff that I didn't understand).

Thanks!


----------



## ryanlusk

It's an app that lets you illegally download cracked apps right on the iPod.
But it's illegal , so don't use it.
And by cracked apps I mean apps that are on the app store that cost money that you're getting for free.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Did you read this?

http://hackulo.us/forums/index.php?showtopic=651


----------



## bigal1542

Okay got ya, yeah I read through that but had no idea what some of the things meant like IPA and some others, so I kinda gave up









Thanks!


----------

